# Does hair grow back when pulled from the root?



## sherby2722 (Aug 8, 2009)

I currently have hair extensions in and because its so long i have accidentally pulled a few out from the root will my hair grow back? and how long will it take? Im really worried its not going 2!!
Thankyou in advance


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes it will grow back! x) It will take a while to grow long off course but it will...


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep, it grows back! Think about waxing; if only it was permanent lol!


----------



## aroseisarose (Aug 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Yep, it grows back! Think about waxing; if only it was permanent lol!_

 

how amazing would that be!


----------



## Candy Christ (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes. I used to pull out a lot of my hairs and once I realized how much hair I pulled, I stopped. I've seen pretty good growth in about three months. Give it a few months and make sure to use a good conditioner and if you style your hair make sure to use product on it like hair polish or something with heat defense in it. I've started using a Smooth 'N Shine Therapy conditioner every time I wash my hair(about once a week) and it's been about two or three months and it really makes your hair healthier, stronger, shinier, and my hair has definitely grown a lot since I've started using it, and less split ends doesn't hurt either. HTH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Smooth 'N Shine Therapy - Silk Fusion Sixty-Second Critical Repair 13.5 oz


----------



## sherby2722 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thankyou ladies!! I never thought about waxing.lol but you have all put my mind at ease 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was starting to get pretty worried.

Candy christ-Thankyou very much hun i will definitly be ordering myself some of that it sounds fantastic


----------



## cmariemac (Aug 9, 2009)

I used to pull split ends out and now those hairs have grown back and are really unruly and look like frizz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not fun


----------



## Candy Christ (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cmariemac* 

 
_I used to pull split ends out and now those hairs have grown back and are really unruly and look like frizz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not fun_

 
My hairs that grew back looked like that. Using a really good conditioner and washing only 1 or 2 times a week helps keep them under control. Hair is always drier after washing, even if you condition religiously, which makes rough hairs feel rougher. Using products such as polishers and deep conditioners will help those hairs relax and stay smooth, and as those hairs grow, they'll probably become less rough and frizzish.


----------



## randeezi00 (Aug 21, 2009)

No worries hun, when I was younger I had trichotillomania and I would compulsively pull my hair out so much where I would have bald spots on my head! (I sound crazy, I'm not I promise lol) And now I have a thick head of hair again. If you want you can try something like Biotin(sp?) to speed it up if its noticeable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My mom put me on a regimen on vitamins and that seemed to help and just be really gentle when washing and brushing, no teasing your hair there! lol


----------



## Candy Christ (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *randeezi00* 

 
_No worries hun, when I was younger I had trichotillomania and I would compulsively pull my hair out so much where I would have bald spots on my head! (I sound crazy, I'm not I promise lol) And now I have a thick head of hair again. If you want you can try something like Biotin(sp?) to speed it up if its noticeable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My mom put me on a regimen on vitamins and that seemed to help and just be really gentle when washing and brushing, no teasing your hair there! lol_

 
I used to have the trich too. Fifth to tenth grade.


----------



## mandy tiger (May 2, 2013)

i have trich how did you stop??


----------



## blondelocks (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi guys!

  	I have a simular question to the thread-starter, so I didn't want to start a new thread. And I hope the thread-starter is ok with my following question on this thread.

  	Basically someone pulled two chunks out of my hair, at the back of my head, and so I now have two bald spots right at the back of my head!

  	My question is basically will it grow back (there is absolutely no hair in these areas and I'm pretty worried as I take great pride in my hair!) ?

  	Any advice is much appreciated and sorry if I should have posted a new thread rather than in an existing one!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 8, 2013)

it will grow back u less its repeatedly pulled.


----------



## blondelocks (Jun 8, 2013)

I hope, I'm just worried due to the ammount that came out, two big clumps and now it looks at though I'm going bald!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 8, 2013)

blondelocks said:


> I hope, I'm just worried due to the ammount that came out, two big clumps and now it looks at though I'm going bald!


 that happened to me once too on the sides by my ears it looked like I was going bald but it grew back.... is there any way to wear t hair so it's not that noticeable? I. have trich and am growing out a huge chunk  in the lower back so  I stick to ponytails


----------



## blondelocks (Jun 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> that happened to me once too on the sides by my ears it looked like I was going bald but it grew back.... is there any way to wear t hair so it's not that noticeable? I. have trich and am growing out a huge chunk in the lower back so I stick to ponytails


  	Ah that sounds bad, how do you stop yourself from pulling it out? At least you can cover up though, hey.

  	Well my hair is not very long at the moment, probably similar to Justin Biebers hair when it was long *cringes* (I'm a guy by the way). So yeah, I usually wear my hair sort of swept to the sides, so the only way I could cover it up would be to blow dry it all backwards, but I think it may still show. I'll give it a go and see how it looks but I'm not optimistic!


----------



## Naughtyp (Jun 8, 2013)

blondelocks said:


> Ah that sounds bad, how do you stop yourself from pulling it out? At least you can cover up though, hey.  Well my hair is not very long at the moment, probably similar to Justin Biebers hair when it was long *cringes* (I'm a guy by the way). So yeah, I usually wear my hair sort of swept to the sides, so the only way I could cover it up would be to blow dry it all backwards, but I think it may still show. I'll give it a go and see how it looks but I'm not optimistic!


 it is bad ;/ I hate it and I really only do it if I have caffeine but I'm addicted to Starbucks! it's growing out pretty quick tho and I'm sure yours will be back to normal soon enough!  the other time I mentioned, someone ripped my hair out not me ;/  now I hates hair and I jut want to chop it off.... but I won't I'm afraid it won't grow as longas it is now if I do that.


----------



## blondelocks (Jun 8, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> it is bad ;/ I hate it and I really only do it if I have caffeine but I'm addicted to Starbucks! it's growing out pretty quick tho and I'm sure yours will be back to normal soon enough! the other time I mentioned, someone ripped my hair out not me ;/ now I hates hair and I jut want to chop it off.... but I won't I'm afraid it won't grow as longas it is now if I do that.


  	I think about cutting my hair too, but then everytime I do it I end up regretting it and waiting months for it to grow back which is a total pain! I'll have to to wear a hat for the next few weeks till it comes back, in the middle of the summer!


----------



## pamlondonuk (Dec 9, 2013)

A few people mentioned trichotillomania here and I hope I can share some advice I've seen as useful to a friend of mine.  CBT (cognitive behavioral therapy) is often first recommended to those who have access to therapy.  My friend tried this to limited success, but it can really help some people, so definitely give it a go if you haven't.

  She started using 5 HTP which helped a bit.  She moved to the use of Lithium with some success too, but was moved onto Clompiramine (an antidepressant) coupled with Naltrexone.  This really helped her and she has been able to keep it under control since!  I'd just recommend seeing what options there are out there to help through your GP and therapist.

  The important thing to remember is that hair usually grows back, even when pulled out.  It can take a while I'm afraid, sometimes quite a few months, but it does tend to grow back over time.  If the follicle gets damaged then there's a chance hair might not grow back, but generally speaking it will come back.  Trichotillomania sounds like a really hard thing to deal with - try and do your best to be proactive with the different treatments available, until you find one that helps!


----------



## Alexia-Claire (Feb 4, 2014)

Will my hair grow back if someone has pulled it out? because I'm really worried about this


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 5, 2014)

It will.


----------



## User38 (Feb 5, 2014)

yes it does


----------



## torture07 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi I have trich it doesn't go away you can redirect it to another spot on your body and it will suffice if the hair folicals are the same pleasure threshold  so think of sensitive spots on your body and similar thickness good spots I try and I'm a man are nipple hair and behind and to the side of the groun area


----------



## aman sona (May 14, 2015)

I have a round hair brush.I pulled my hair to hard to give it style.Now I have lost most of hair due to this.Will it grow back plzzz tell me I am so worried


----------



## Lin1018 (Jun 29, 2015)

Should have just trimmed the splits.  I trimmed all my split ends and use a hair repair system - Pro Naturals.  Works great.


----------



## mceja91 (Aug 7, 2015)

It grows back


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 12, 2017)

sherby2722 said:


> I currently have hair extensions in and because its so long i have accidentally pulled a few out from the root will my hair grow back? and how long will it take? Im really worried its not going 2!!
> Thankyou in advance



May be it can grow if root is not damaged much...But it is a long process i think so.


----------



## Mirelanavaro (Sep 26, 2017)

With the extensions the hair is worn and weakened. It will take time and therapies to grow back but don t worry it will.


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Oct 9, 2017)

Lin1018 said:


> Should have just trimmed the splits.  I trimmed all my split ends and use a hair repair system - Pro Naturals.  Works great.


Yes but i don't have that it works 100%.


----------



## Klarisse66 (Apr 13, 2018)

Ofcourse it goes back but it takes time to grow long.


----------

